# Ping Pong Table for a Layout?



## Bloodhound (Dec 2, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has ever used a ping pong table? Large and sturdy I imagine just not sure if they are wood?


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Never used one but it does sound like a good idea. Not sure on what they are made of, partical board maybe?


----------



## Hondarado (Nov 24, 2012)

Sounds like it would be good start if the legs are firm....


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

A regulation ping pong table is 5 x 9. Gives you and extra foot to use over the usual 4 x 8 sheet of plywood etc.
If it can take the pounding youngsters can give it in the heat of battle I'm sure it'll hold up as a platform for your layout.,


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Just remember that O scale weight adds up.

The legs should be sturdy, some ping pong tables I have seen have a flimsy leg setup as all they are meant to support is the table.


----------



## PRR975 (May 5, 2012)

I use one. Good for quick setup to run, but I think I will move to making an actual board, since I don't want to nail down onto the table . Otherwise, at least go HO runs really fine on it, also if you have a nice one, it gives nice caster wheels to move it. As for fastening track, I have no I sit.


----------

